# seifair.com: Fragwürdige Abmahnungen



## Heiko (2 März 2013)

Seit Kurzem verschickt seifair.com fragwürdige Abmahnung per E-Mail:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/0...er-hinweis-auf-urheberrechtsverletzungen-7413


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 März 2013)

Die Libanonstr. 85 in Stuttgart beherbergt wohl etliche dubiose Briefkästen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 März 2013)

Posting bei Antispam dazu:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...chtsverletzung&p=352755&viewfull=1#post352755


----------



## dvill (4 März 2013)

http://www.allein-erziehend.net/for...sverletzung-von-seifair-com/.html#post1569589


> Den Link würde ich nicht anklicken


Das ist die einzig vertretbare Reaktion.

*Niemals Links in SPAM-Mails klicken!

Niemals personalisierte Daten aus SPAM-Mails anderswo eintippen!

Niemals persönliche Daten gegenüber anonymen SPAM-Versendern offenlegen.*


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (7 März 2013)

Ruft man diese Seite momentan auf, kommt gar nichts. In der Whois gab es am 06.03.2013 eine Änderung.



> Wir haben bei seifair.com nachgefragt und um nähere Informationen gebeten. Sobald wir eine verwertbare Antwort bekommen haben, werden wir hier erneut berichten.[/QUOTE
> Ich nehme auch mal an, da kam nichts und wird auch nie was kommen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 März 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Ruft man diese Seite momentan auf, kommt gar nichts. In der Whois gab es am 06.03.2013 eine Änderung.


 Die lassen Taten sprechen. Auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Heiko (8 März 2013)

Das ist die beste Möglichkeit, sich aus der Schusslinie zu nehmen.


----------

